# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Вопросы резкого снижения производительности ПК - где поднимаются на форуме?

## anpspb

Уважаемые коллеги, вопрос сабжа возник в связи с тем, что не у одного меня нередко возникают сомнения - а может не вирус и тормозит систему? И т.к. основные ветки форума посвящены лечению, то м.б. стоит сделать еще одну - по смежным вопросам "тормозов"?

Пример: в отзывах на сайте filecheck.ru масса сетований по поводу WmiPrvSE.exe и причин снижения производительности работы и процессора, и дисков; люди грешат на устанавливаемые ими (и автоматом) проги типа RelevantKnowledge, а централизованной "точки доступа"=форума, где бы можно было почерпнуть сведения, как вылечиться, какая профилактика, какие инструменты использовать, что не инсталлировать - вроде бы и нет (поправьте меня, если ошибаюсь).

Сам я обращался на virusinfo.info много месяцев назад из-за того, что предположил вирус, его не оказалось, но система под Вистой все время обращалась к диску и работала так медленно, что оказалось проще поставить Win7 на другой раздел и продолжать срочную работу. 

Буквально на днях появилось время разобраться с  проблемой, помогла ссылка с форума ozone.ru, запустил ProcessExplorer, обнаружил этот пресловутый WmiPrvSE.exe, дающий в логе 90% обращений к диску, а дальше что? До конца понять, по какой причине svchost запускает этот модуль WmiPrvSE.exe так и не удалось. Причем он присутствует в логах как "бешеной" Висты, так и рабочей "7-ки", во 2-м случае лампочка диска постоянно не моргает, снижения производительности вроде (?!) не наблюдается.

Что остается делать? Наугад убирать из автозагрузки установленные программы, останавливать службы. надеясь "методом тыка" поймать ошибку? Нужна _методика_!  Возможно, с отсылкой к источникам, с краткими пояснениями, чтобы неполный (т.е. полупустой  :Smiley:  ) "чайник" мог бы разобраться и решить проблему самостоятельно. 

Мне могут ответить - ведь есть же на форуме "лечение", если есть подозрение (т.е. проблема) - обращайся туда! Не соглашусь! В таком случае и в поликлинике надо в один кабинет отправлять и на лечение, и на профилактически прививки, и на диспансеризацию и ...! Но такого не делают по известной причине - "разделяй и властвуй"! Вот и здесь зачем проводить полную диагностику именно на вирусы, часто идти уже пройденным путем, тратить время зря когда уже ясно, что причина скорее всего в другом? Специализация ведь повышает эффективность (в данном случае, совокупную, всех пользователей, всего ИТ-сообщества), не так ли, коллеги?  

К тому же это мое предложение согласуется с получившим, наконец, на форуме направлением обучения и самообучения, сотрудничества с форумом в области повышения квалификации пользователей и т.п. Можно было бы опытным пользователям (разной квалификации) начинать именно с таких первых шагов в исследовании системы, в  обнаружении типичных ошибок, в изучении инструментов, в организации подфорума-сообщества именно для решения "пограничных" между "болезнью" и "здоровьем" проблем!  

Резюме: буду признателен за ответ, за ссылки, а если еще и будет веточка на форуме для решения таких "подозрительных" проблем - вообще хорошо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Про ваш инструментарий (wmi). Может, интересно будет почитать.
Две ссылки: про излишнюю активность и "выедание" памяти (тут ещё работа с инструментами).

----------


## anpspb

Val_Ery, спасибо за ссылки! Действительно, интересно почитать как настроить инструмент WMI. И конечно полезно, если потребуется влезать внутрь системы достаточно основательно. 
Но мое предложение только краем касается WMI (свою систему я уже починил, пользуясь советами с oszone), а относится к тому, чтобы с Вашей помощью и знаниями, с помощью постов других коллег организовать ветку "ПРЕ" - ПРЕдварительного анализа, оценки, диагностики неопределенных, "мутных" ситуаций. Конечно, можно пойти поискать на том же oszone и др. сайтах, в т.ч. забугорных. И найти, и воспользоваться, и... не оставить отзывов _здесь_ в качестве крупиц опыта для тех, кто столкнется с подобным. 
Идея ведь в том, чтобы все было "в одном месте", т.е. системный, комплексный подход, экономящий ресурсы посетителей. Вот Вы отозвались - и спасибо великое! М.б. еще кому-то придется по душе это предложение - так и ветка вырастет  :Smiley:

----------


## rodocop

Всякое снижение производительности намекает на:

1) замусоривание системы. Чистим папки ТЕМР. В них могут скопиться гигабайты мусора
2) перебор с глубоко интегрированным софтом типа антивирусов. Вспоминаем, что ставили, пробуем сносить, менять на другие.
3) вирусы и ПНП (нежелательные программы). 

Резкое глубокое торможение со старта часто - признак пойманного и запущенного шифровальщика (но в этом случае обычно даже просто загрузка Винды длится ОЧЕНЬ долго при бешеной активности винчестера)

Кроме того, существуют варианты глюков, ведущих к аномальной мультипликации хардварных сущностей. Один раз лечил комп, у которого было около тысячи скрытых сетевых адаптеров IPv6. Вообще их там обычно есть несколько (Диспетчер оборудования - Меню "Вид" - Показать скрытые устройства), но не больше 10. А тут наплодилось 900 с лишним. И все они в автозагрузке прописаны, кроме прочего. 

Теперь что касается отдельно анализа автозагрузки. И инструментарий, и алгоритм уже давно есть. Если не лень, можно осилить:
Статья о Windows Performance Toolkit  на ХабреОтрывок из книги Вадима Стеркина на его сайте о том жеЕще одна статья Вадима на ту же тему

----------

